
Ask HN: Reviews for “A Type of Programming” eBook - pkilgore
See: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;atypeofprogramming.com<p>I&#x27;ve been waiting to pay for this until I can find reviews of it.  Given the recent completion of Chapter 200(!) I was hoping to hear if HN had any early thoughts.
======
darksniper87
It's really an amazing book. I am not overreacting here. Explaining how Types
work to non-programmers is really challenging but the author, with an
enjoyable story pace and nice examples, he manage to do that with great
success.

~~~
pkilgore
You signed up for HN for this ?

~~~
darksniper87
Yeap because I really love your work. This book should be the foundation for
people that want to dive into typed-programming.

------
AnthonBerg
I _love_ this book. It’s beautiful. It reads like Kurt Vonnegut talking about
thought and thinking, and you can’t help but learn programming, almost
coincidentally as Haskell.

I like it so much that I’ve given it as a gift to multiple people.

~~~
pkilgore
Thank you!

------
k0001
In the book's Twitter account @atopbook you can find a good number of comments
about the book: [https://twitter.com/atopbook](https://twitter.com/atopbook)

~~~
pkilgore
Do you retweet the critical reviews too ?

------
chouzar
Love the book pace, seems perfectly suitable for newcomers and super
entertaining for experienced programmers, the subtext is amazing :D

~~~
pkilgore
You signed up for HN to tell me this?

